# Antártica [Antártida]



## millos

un vuelo desde los Paises Bajos hasta la Antartica o hasta Antartica?

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Si te estás refiriendo a *la Península Antártica*, creo que deberías decir también Península.

Y si te refieres al *continente* del círculo polar antártico, es *la* *Antártida.*

Antártico/a es siempre adjetivo.
A veces se usa como nombre: el antártico (el océano antártico), Antártica (Península), pero el contexto no tiene que ofrecer duda de aquello de que se habla.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Yo cuando escucho Antártica no la confundo con la Península Antártica. Es más, me acabo de enterar que existe algo llamado Península Antártica. 
Disculpenme por ser autoreferencial.


----------



## pejeman

*También podrías estar viajando a una provincia región de Chile.*

*antártico**2**, ca**.*


*1. *adj. Natural de Antártica. U. t. c. s.
*2. *adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta provincia de Chile.


Saludos.


----------



## 0scar

Lo cierto que nadie confunde Antártica con otra cosa que no sea Antártida salvo que el contexto especifique claramente que no se habla del continente antártico.

Pero deberíamos preguntarnos si es un problema de lenguaje y de este foro el nombre propio y político de una región geográfica.
Antártida no figura en el dic. RAE.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Creo que no centramos la discusión:* antar(c)tico, -a*, es un adjetivo que significa "que tiene relación con la Antártida y su región geográfica", mientras que *Antártida* es un nombre proprio geográfico (por tanto, sustantivo) que designa el continente helado que hay en el polo sur, antártico o austral, como lo queramos nombrar.


----------



## 0scar

Aparte del adjetivo antártica/o la gente usa Antártida y Antártica como nombre propio.
La gente de habla inglesa dice solo Antartica.
¿Quién es la autoridad para decir lo contrario?
La RAE no.
Quizás las Naciones Unidas.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

a todo esto, millos lo que quiere saber es si se pone el artículo 'la' o no se pone.

un vuelo desde los Paises Bajos hasta la Antartica o hasta Antartica?

Yo creo que se puede poner.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sigo insistiendo en que no existe en español nada como **Antártica* (sería con tilde), lo que existe en español es el adjetivo *antár(c)tico, -a*, siempre con minúscula (a no ser en nombres de organismos, etc) y susceptible de entrar en composición (trans(-)antártico, etc.). En cuanto a la autoridad que avala el nombre del continente antártico, *Antártida*, es la de los geógrafos que en los atlas y manuales de Geografía en español nombran así al tal continente con absoluta unanimidad.


----------



## 0scar

las cosas facilitas said:


> a todo esto, millos lo que quiere saber es si se pone el artículo 'la' o no se pone.
> 
> un vuelo desde los Paises Bajos hasta la Antartica o hasta Antartica?
> 
> Yo creo que se puede poner.


 
Si, hay que volver al hilo.
Decir "hasta la Antártica" es como decir "hasta la América".
Para meterle el *la* debería estar en mayúscula "hasta La Antártica"
O todo en minúsculas "hasta la [zona/región] antártica" dejando implicito zona/región.


----------



## Jellby

Según el DPD: "Para denominar el conjunto de tierras situado en el polo sur terrestre son válidas las denominaciones _Antártida_ y _Antártica_". No lo dice expresamente, pero los ejemplos que da son de la forma "la Antártida/ca", que además es lo que se usa por aquí.


----------



## Namarne

millos said:


> un vuelo desde los Paises Bajos hasta la Antartica o hasta Antartica?


"Un vuelo desde los Países Bajos hasta la Antártida". 

Saludos, 
N


----------



## Pinairun

Escuchemos la voz del DPD:


> *Antártida 1.* Para denominar el conjunto de tierras situado en el polo sur terrestre son válidas las denominaciones _Antártida_ y _Antártica_. La forma etimológica _*Antártica*,_ derivada del adjetivo latino _antarcticus_ (‘opuesto al Ártico’), *es de uso* *mayoritario en Chile*, donde también forma parte del nombre de una de sus regiones (XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena):
> _«Se trataba de una misión especial para las bases estadounidenses en *la* Antártica» _(Verdugo _Casa Blanca_ [Chile 2004]).
> 
> La forma _*Antártida* _—surgida por analogía con la terminación en _-da_ de otros topónimos como _Holanda, Nueva Zelanda, Atlántida, _etc.— *es la única usada en España y la preferida en la mayor parte de América*: _«El adelgazamiento de la capa de ozono en *la* Antártida»_ (_Excélsior_ [Méx.] 14.9.01).
> 
> *2.* Para el adjetivo solo es válida la forma _antártico: continente antártico, fauna antártica_.


 
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Bueno, la RAE ha bendecido el uso de *Antártica*.

Lo que no queda claro porque debe ser "la" Antártica/da.
Se puede usar de las dos maneras, aunque debería preferirse sin el "la", de la misma manera que muy pocas veces se dice el Asia, la América, el África, la Europa, la Oceanía..


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Sigo insistiendo en que no existe en español nada como **Antártica* (sería con tilde), lo que existe en español es el adjetivo *antár(c)tico, -a*, siempre con minúscula (a no ser en nombres de organismos, etc) y susceptible de entrar en composición (trans(-)antártico, etc.). En cuanto a la autoridad que avala el nombre del continente antártico, *Antártida*, es la de los geógrafos que en los atlas y manuales de Geografía en español nombran así al tal continente con absoluta unanimidad.


No tan absoluta.
Ya se dijo que en Chile no es así, y nuestros atlas y manuales de geografía también están escritos en español.
Nuestros geógrafos (mi señora lo es) también se refieren al continente helado como ”la Antártica”.
Yo uso “Antártida”, pero en mi caso es porque viví muchos años en Argentina y toda mi educación básica y media la cursé allá; esa es una de las “mañas” que se me quedó pegada: el considerar “antártica” como un adjetivo, lo cual me suena absolutamente lógico y ha generado más de una conversación al respecto con mi señora o alguno de sus colegas.
Pero hasta oficialmente en Chile la región se llama “Antártica Chilena”
En cuanto al uso del “la”, creo que es por costumbre, por sonoridad, por facilidad de pronunciación… vaya uno a saber, pero sonaría bastante raro decir simplemente “Un viaje desde Timbuktú hasta Antártica”, por muy correcto que eso sea.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Pero hasta oficialmente en Chile la región se llama “Antártica Chilena”


 
Motivo de peso para admitir el nombre *Antártica*. Chile y Argentina como que tienen cierto derecho a usar el(los) nombres que bien les parezcan.


----------



## tamakun

Veo una serie de referencias al continente, sin embargo creo recordar que cuando estudiamos geografìa en mis años de la escuela primaria se decia que habìa cinco ocèanos a saber: Pacìfico, Atlàntico, Ìndico, Glacial del Norte y Galciar del Sur, o Àrtico y Antàrtico. Si esto es asi aùn, no son sòlo los continentes los que se denominan asì


----------



## Señor K

Muchas gracias por aclarar la duda que tenía hace tiempo. En una parte veía una cosa, en otra parte otra, pensé que una de ellas debía estar mal escrita, etc.

Una duda relacionada (y perdonen que la coloque acá, pero creo que complementa el hilo) es: si "antártico" como adjetivo es lo opuesto a "ártico", la Antártida ¿qué tiene como opuesto? ¿la "Ártida"? ¿se le puede llamar así al extremo boreal del planeta?.


----------



## Vampiro

Señor K said:


> Una duda relacionada (y perdonen que la coloque acá, pero creo que complementa el hilo) es: si "antártico" como adjetivo es lo opuesto a "ártico", la Antártida ¿qué tiene como opuesto? ¿la "Ártida"? ¿se le puede llamar así al extremo boreal del planeta?.


La Antártida o Antártica es un continente.
El Ártico un pedazo de océano congelado, puro hielo.
No me parecen comparables.
_


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> No tan absoluta.
> 
> Pero hasta oficialmente en Chile la región se llama “Antártica Chilena”
> 
> _



En 1990 se creo la provincia de Tierra del Fuego, Antártida e Islas del Atlántico Sur, eso también es oficial (aunque lo de las islas del Atlántico está en veremos). 

En cuanto a la consulta inicial, el artículo me parece necesario, al menos para mí, por una cuestión de cadencia. Me suena mal omitirlo aunque sea prescindible.
El Ártico no es un continente, es un iceberg colosal y en realidad se llama Océano Glacial Ártico, pero es un viaje decirlo completo.


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> La Antártida o Antártica es un continente.
> El Ártico un pedazo de océano congelado, puro hielo.
> No me parecen comparables.
> _



Se me había olvidado ese "pequeño" detalle. Gracias, Vampiro.


----------



## Duometri

Yo creo que lo de "la Antártida" viene por similitud con "la Atlántida".

Ahora, me pregunto, ¿por qué si el del norte es "el Ártico", el del sur se convierte en femenino, y no es "el Antártico"?


----------



## Vampiro

Duometri said:


> Ahora, me pregunto, ¿por qué si el del norte es "el Ártico", el del sur se convierte en femenino, y no es "el Antártico"?


Es así, ni más ni menos.
Estás confundiendo un océano con un continente.
En el norte está en Océano Glaciar Ártico (de ahí lo de "Ártico"), y en el sur... adivina... pues claro, el Océano Glacial Antártico; por lo tanto decir simplemente "el Antártico" es correcto y posible para referirse a esa masa de agua.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Duometri

Pero también se usa "el Ártico" para referirse a la zona, no sólo al océano: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81rtico


----------



## Vampiro

Tenés toda la razón tenés.
_


----------



## Pixidio

Antártico/a es un adjetivo, el sustantivo es Antártida (o Antártica según leo). 
Lo que pasa con el Ártico es que el nombre deriva de la reducción del otro, pasó de ser un adjetivo en el nombre del océano a ser un sustantivo a fuerza de uso, y por alguna razón conservo el masculino (por qué, ya no se me ocurre qué decir).


----------



## Jonno

> y por alguna razón conservo el masculino (por qué, ya no se me ocurre qué decir)


 Porque el océano es masculino, sin más.


----------



## Pixidio

Claro, por eso pusé que al sustantivarse conservó ese masculino, pero no conozco la razón por la que no lo cambio, podría haber pasado; y más por una analogía con Antártica/da.
 A eso me refería.


----------



## Jonno

Mi teoría: Ártico viene del griego arktikos. Esa terminación en o, y el que la zona ártica sea toda ella océano Ártico y dentro del círculo polar ártico, hacen que el ártico no pueda ser otra cosa que masculino  El polo opuesto se llama antártico por contraposición a ártico. Que en castellano el nombre del continente sea femenino probablemente se deba a que en inglés fue llamado "Antarctica", con "a", por un cartógrafo escocés en 1890. Puede que por "Terra Antarctica" (antiguamente se llamaba a esa zona Terra Australis Incognita), aunque esto es conjetura mía. Lo de la terminación -tida en vez de -tica ya no sé, quizá sea una especie de confusión con el sufijo -ido, ida. Lo de Atlántida no lo veo, pero quién sabe.


----------



## francisgranada

En el principio de todo eso fué el oso (un animal mamífero) que en griego se llama "arktos". El adjetivo "arktikos" significaba "de oso", más tarde también "de la constelación Oso (Mayor o Minor)" y aún más tarde "septentrional", porque desde el punto vista de los griegos, las dichas constelaciones se hallan en el Norte. Para indicar la zona alrededor del polo Norte se usan (en algunas lenguas) variantes del término artificial "greco-latino" _Arctis _(p.e. en italiano _Artide_). La zona opuesta fué nombrada _Antarctis de "_anti Arctis" (p.e. en italiano _Antartide_). 

 Pero no sé porqué en español no se dice _Ártida_, sino _Antártida _sí...


----------



## eno2

A ver.



> DLE
> La palabra _Antártida_ no está registrada en el Diccionario. La entrada que se muestra a continuación podría estar relacionada:
> 
> antártico1, ca; antártico2, ca


¿Quien va y como se va a decidir?

Hace tiempo que tengo en mis notas esto: Antártica  Del lat. Antarctĭcus, y este del gr. ἀνταρκτικός


----------



## swift

Eno:

El _DLE_ tampoco recoge América ni Europa. Está buscando topónimos en un diccionario general, que por lo general no los incorpora en su nómina. Para verificar nombres geográficos, es mejor acudir a un diccionario enciclopédico.  Sin embargo, como indicaba hace algunos años @Pinairun (#13), el _DPD_ sí contiene una entrada para Antártida: http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=antártida. De dicha obra extrapolo y subrayo:





> Para denominar el conjunto de tierras situado en el polo sur terrestre *son válidas las denominaciones Antártida y Antártica*. *La forma etimológica* _Antártica,_ [...], *es de uso mayoritario en Chile*, donde también forma parte del nombre de una de sus regiones (XII Región de Magallanes y de la Antártica Chilena) [...]. *La forma Antártida* [...] *es la única usada en España y la preferida en la mayor parte de América* [...].


Por cierto, @Jonno, también allí se explica la etimología de Antártida.


----------



## eno2

Sabía que Antártida figuraba en enciclopedias. No sabía que Antártico también.  Ahora que lo sé, solo voy a utilizar Antártico y antártico.  .


----------

